# My Set Up in Dubai



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, this is my current set up with Rancillio Silvia and Macap M4 grinder, bottle of Sambuca handy for that espresso corretto on a Friday afternoon and my prized Lamborghini cup, there used to be 4 but they were no match for butter fingers, Labrador tails and tiled floors.

i will update the photo on receipt of my new grinder, will it be a Eureka Mignon or a Niche, oh the tension!!!

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Does the Sambuca qualify you for a free public flogging?









Welcome to the this madhouse btw....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great! You can't beat a spot of bright red with chrome/black - it's handy that the Sambuca is themed red too


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Funny you should say that if I was Saudi based then yes but Dubai is cool when it comes to all things Western within reason.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Pure coincidence Mildred, it could easily have been a bottle of Lagavulin, I am partial to the odd dram, no scratch that I should have said a few drams


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

That cup a symbol for something much more expensive outside Pete?!


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Kennyboy993

i wish, I think it's about as close as I will coming to owing anything Lamborghini and if my dopey Labrador has anything to do with it I would even have that.

Labs are full of fun but the tail is lethal.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks sparkling new! I would recommend the Niche and perhaps PID for miss Silvia

are women allowed to operate the setup?


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Now then Stanic

in in this world of equality my answer has to be, of course they are, that fact that they steer clear, well that paints a whole other picture.

thanks for the comments, Ms Silvia is coming up for two yr old and the grinder is approx 10 yr old

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Puzzled how I missed this one Pete, looks very tidy







..... I think we need to compare notes.....










Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Xpresso

i am astounded, I knew you could get black sambuca but what looks good is the raspberry, I am back in the UK in June for my summer holiday, I am going to grab me a bottle of that.

thank you for the info.

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Xpresso
> 
> i am astounded, I knew you could get black sambuca but what looks good is the raspberry, I am back in the UK in June for my summer holiday, I am going to grab me a bottle of that.
> 
> ...


Morning Pete.

Apart from the standard Sambuca, the liquorice is superb followed very closely by the Amaretto, Apple, Banana, all these are produced by Antica and I've found are the best for flavour, there is a coffee flavour but have only been able to purchase this in France.

Strangely enough the Raspberry flavoured was given to me as a present and is not Antica, tastes like the mouthwash the dentist gives you after treatment, so not a fan of this one at all.

Drop me a PM and I'll provide the best suppliers and reasonable prices.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

I would love to pm you, talk me through that then, mechanical engineer yes, all things social media not so much,

really rubbish at this, so sorry

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

an an updated pic with my new Atom, dialled in today but electronic distribution a mystery, it's still taking me 11.6 secs to dispense 18.5 grams of coffee, it should be quicker, am I being overly fussy, does it really matter?

answers on a postcard please!

cheers

Big Pete
View attachment 33213


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Big Pete, I have a bone to pick with you!

Doing the weekly shop in Sainsbugs this morning a bottle of Sambuca caught my eye.........

I remembered this thread and how much enjoyed a tot with an after dinner coffee.....

Set me on the road to ruin you have!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Batian said:


> Big Pete, I have a bone to pick with you!
> 
> Doing the weekly shop in Sainsbugs this morning a bottle of Sambuca caught my eye.........
> 
> ...


Did you see the the options on post 10 ?.

Very willing to offer my opinion of notes re different flavours .......... more than I can do on coffee at the moment... Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey Batian

Good man, I like to hear of people enjoying themselves, drop a tiny spot into a warm espresso cup and enjoy an espresso corretto on me.

thank god I never showed you my whisky cabinet!!!

Hic Hic see you soon

Cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hey Batian
> 
> Good man, I like to hear of people enjoying themselves, drop a tiny spot into a warm espresso cup and enjoy an espresso corretto on me.
> 
> ...


Not wanting to speak out of turn Pete, I love them both but never mix them, the Liquorice flavour is very addictive.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Jon

you should try it, white or black sambuca with a double shot of espresso, really nice, or a personal favourite of mine, don't take it the wrong way Ha Ha

Pierced Nipple

1oz Black Sambuca

1oz Baileys

shake with ice and serve in a shot glass

Its the Easter Weekend, go on live a little

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> you should try it, white or black sambuca with a double shot of espresso, really nice, or a personal favourite of mine, don't take it the wrong way Ha Ha
> 
> ...


The thought of that makes my hair stand on end, what there is of it !!.......... Sounds like a 'Sheridan'

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

so my set up is complete thanks to Joey24Dirt for his input, ECM Syncronika and Eureka Atom working well and producing some fine coffee, I managed to bag myself some Chatsworth blend from Rave Coffee on my recent trip back to the UK and I have to say it's fantastic.

i had no luck finding favoured Sambucas so I am looking for Xpresso to help me with this, please point me in the right direction.

a big thank you also goes to my wife who made both signs, the one on the puq bucket and the one on the side of the cupboard, anyone Interested in these just let me know via a pm.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Evening Pete.

ASDA best price for carrying stock of the 'Classic' and 'Liquorice', you can try Tesco as they had a good limited time offer for the 'Classic'.

The kids apparently got the 'Apple' 'Amaretto' 'Banana' from Amazon and the only place I got the 'Coffee' flavour from was a store in France which I found strange as any other flavour there is like Rocking Horse dung.

All the above mentioned are the ANTICA Brand who appear to have cornered the market from LUXARDO and ROMANA.

How long are you in the UK for ?.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Jon

i am back in Dubai now, but I have a friend visiting in September so I will ask him to check out Asda for me, I looked in Sainsbury's and Waitrose but to no avail, I found the standard stuff but no flavours, thank you for the heads up.

cheers

Big Pete


----------

